# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  ??? ????? : ???? ?? ??? ?? ? ??? ??? ????? ??? ???

## Endurer

???? ?? ??? ?? ? ??? ??? ????? ??? ???
??? ??? ??? ?? ?? ??? ????? ??? ???

????? ????? ?? ????? ?? ????? ??? ???
?? ??? ??? ????? ?? ?????? ??? ???

???? ??? ?? ??? ?? ???? ??? ??? ????
?? ????? ??? ??? ??? ?????? ??? ???

??? ??? ?? ??? ?? ??? ????? ????!
???? ???? ??? ???? ??? ??????? ??? ???

???? ???? ?? ?? ????? ??? ??? ?? ????
???? ?????? ??? ??? ??? ?????? ??? ???

?? ?? ?? ??? ??? ??? ??? ????? ?????
??? ?? ??? ??? ?? ???? ????? ??? ???

??? ?? ????? ?????? ????? ????
?? ??? ?? ??? ??? ???? ?? ????? ??? ???

----------


## Tulip

Good!

----------


## Endurer

Thanks!

----------


## Taimur Khan Bangash

Excellent poetry

----------

